# Rolled R35 GTR -anyones on here



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

looks in a sorry state..

vid is a few months back but here is link

YouTube - Nissan GT-R crashed & rolled!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> looks in a sorry state..
> 
> vid is a few months back but here is link
> 
> YouTube - Nissan GT-R crashed & rolled!


I know that video.

too bad it has to be a gt-r.

probably driving too fast.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

It's over Porthmadog way. To assume speed is the cause is slightly naive tho

Mook


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Mook said:


> It's over Porthmadog way. To assume speed is the cause is slightly naive tho
> 
> Mook


For some reason they crashed it I don't want to argue too much but, normally you can't crash it if you drive normal.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

For all you know they swerved because a deer ran out, it's best not to assume really.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> For all you know they swerved because a deer ran out, it's best not to assume really.


that's really bad luck


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

More likely a sheep


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Mook said:


> It's over Porthmadog way. To assume speed is the cause is slightly naive tho
> 
> Mook


Ye Im sure he was just taking his nan to church when he inadvertenly hit a cats eye and ended up on his roof 

Either that or its a very careless consierge service...


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Its a heavy car - why would anyone swerve to avoid a sheep


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

mifn21 said:


> Its a heavy car - why would anyone swerve to avoid a sheep


So that the exploding bonnet didn't deploy! He probably saw a local shagging a sheep and rolled it after having a second look?


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

He was probably just parked on double yellows and is still in the shop unaware he has been lifted! :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Concierge Service solution to scuffed alloys?


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll bet his bonnet deployed

YouTube - Nissan GTR crash


his bonnet didnt deploy! imagine if that wall had been a pedestrian! i mean..... my god


----------



## marcusjames (Jul 28, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> Concierge Service solution to scuffed alloys?


:chuckle:


----------



## wonga (Nov 28, 2010)

iirc There was a silver GTR in the salvage auction went for around the 25k-30k with roof damage

edit I think its this one
Its a 2009 black ed 10,412 damage on all sides cat D? :s

There you go more pics









I think his bonnet popped


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

wonga said:


> I think his bonnet popped


and he hit the roof with the bill to repair


----------



## wonga (Nov 28, 2010)

Or did the bonnet launch a person in the air then they hit the roof 

and they decided not to risk damaging the the wheels so transported it by the roof as it was already damaged


----------



## equinox (Dec 14, 2010)

mifn21 said:


> Its a heavy car - why would anyone swerve to avoid a sheep


Because he loves his car but loves sheep more :chuckle:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

stupid people I think he had hitted a kerb !


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Mook said:


> More likely a sheep


Steady....:nervous:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

enshiu said:


> stupid people I think he had hitted a kerb !


PMSL....hey Mook have you ever _hitted_ a kerb, cause Nigel says you have more luck with the translation..


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

anilj said:


> PMSL....hey Mook have you ever _hitted_ a kerb, cause Nigel says you have more luck with the translation..


He hitted something but not a sheep lol


----------

